# Style 29 BMW wheels



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey guys,

I was looking on this site http://www.kalach.easynet.be/bmw_wheels.htm and saw a set of style 29s that look a lot like my Gewalts. Does anyone have *more pictures* of the style 29s. Also, do you know of any styles that look a lot like that.

Essentially, they had 10 sets of two spokes and each pair of spokes is angled towards each other. Kind of like the old 5 series wheels (I've seen a couple of those around).

Like this








or this 








but these have every other set beveled

But not like this since these are parallel


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

BBS RX or RG-R look a lot like that. BMW style 42 as well, I think.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

LMC said:


> BBS RX or RG-R look a lot like that. BMW style 42 as well, I think.


Here's a pic of the wheel I'm trying to match.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

mecklaiz said:


> Here's a pic of the wheel I'm trying to match.


Here's another.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Are you trying to fill out a set? None of those three will match... MHO the last will look the least out of place...


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Are you trying to fill out a set? None of those three will match... MHO the last will look the least out of place...


Thanks...

Any other thoughts on what I can do. It's a shame to let go of such a nice set of wheels.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've seen wheels in Japanese tuner mags that look nearly identical to those old Gewalts. In fact, they might still be available in Japan.


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

these look the same, but I don't know if they fit the BMW:

Konig Spark wheels:


----------

